# Deviltech 5700 oder  MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908)



## Paladine (5. Oktober 2011)

*Deviltech 5700 oder  MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908)*

Hier sind die Eigenschaften des neuen Medion Erazer:
MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908)

oder doch lieber von Deviltech den 5700 zusammenstellen? 

Budget: jetz bei 1200€


----------



## R@ven (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Deviltech 5700 oder  MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908)*

Hi nimm das Medion, das ist Preis-, Leistungsmäßig super. Bei Deviltech würde eine SSD zuviel aufpreis Kosten


----------

